# Imprimante HP ENVY 6030 SCANNER PERDU...



## ungars (13 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour

plus rien ne marche. Le scanner n'est plus reconnu après 1 scan OK...
J'ai retiré l'imprimante dans les préférences systèmes et section imprimantes et scanners : impossible de la rajouter, la partie scanner est absente...
J'ai réinstallé avec HP SMART...
J'ai eu le message "le scanner n'a pas pu terminer l'analyse" ! Le bouton "numériser" reste désactivé...
HP SMART dit "Statut de l'imprimante : inconnu" !
Impossible de sélection pays et langue...
MAC OS HIGH-SIERRA...
A L'AIDE ! C'EST UNE VRAIE MERDE CETTE IMPRIMANTE...


----------



## ungars (13 Octobre 2020)

ungars a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> plus rien ne marche. Le scanner n'est plus reconnu après 1 scan OK...
> J'ai retiré l'imprimante dans les préférences systèmes et section imprimantes et scanners : impossible de la rajouter, la partie scanner est absente...
> ...


C'est résolu : 
Le problème est le suivant : il faut que le petit capteur à côté de la vitre du scanner soit bien enfoncé par le petit picot sur la face interne du capot. Donc pour un document un peu épais, il faut appuyer un peu fort sur le capot, sinon la numérisation est impossible (test fait avec HP EASY SCAN). C'est une caractéristique complètement inutile...
Info passée à leur "virtual agent"...


----------



## JMTHHH (12 Décembre 2020)

> Bonjour !


Bonjour !! Le problème du switch de capot ouvert qui empêche de fonctionner le scanner est un bug spécifique avec MacOs ( ici Mojave ) et sous "HP easy scan" et "HP Smart" . *Il ne se produit pas sous windows 10*: donc c'est bien un bug logiciel ou firmware.
Donc si vous voulez scanner un livre , suivez la recommandation de Ungar , et dans cet esprit j'ai fabriqué un petit contrepoids d'environ 30 grammes avec un picot qui appuie sur le switch en question ( pas moyen de joindre une photo ? dommage )
Je vais tâcher de voir si il y a encore un être humain chez HP pour lui expliquer cela : c'est pas gagné !!!! et si vous savez comment faire ....


----------

